# Sea Foam



## k2muskie

Been have'n lower running RPM problems with the kicker 9.9 Merc...doesn't want to stay running in neutral and runs rough at very low RPMs GPS speed 1.7 and under...contacted the marina who I have total trust in for all my motor work and they told me to get Sea Foam and add to my gas instead of me bringing it in for them to check. OBTW...the marina is top notch in our book. Already cleaned the carb prior to soft water launch. Purchased a can today at Checker.

So here's my question to you: Have you ever used this product and what's your opinion?

Thanks in advance on your input... :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie

Should've posted this link on the product...here ya go.

http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUp.htm

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29

I have not personally, but those who I trust as knowing their chit swear by it, Fatbass, Chet?


----------



## Fishrmn

Great stuff!!! I use it my truck, car, jeep, outboard, gas auger, used to use it in my snowmobile. When the auger won't start, or run, I use it straight up, and it cleans the carb out in no time flat.

Fishrmn


----------



## Grandpa D

I bought a used 6 horse kicker last year. It hadn't been used for 2 years.
When I tried to start it, it wouldn't run.
I was told to add some Sea Foam to the gas tank, so I did.
After the motor started, there was smoke blowing like the motor was about to blow.
After about 30 seconds, the motor started to run smooth and the smoke went away.
I ran the motor for about 4 hours that trip without a hitch.
I can now start the motor on the first or second pull and she purrs like a kitten.
I'm a big believer in Sea Foam.


----------



## cfarnwide

I have never used it myself either. A friend had an old Ford pickup that sat for 2 years without running at all. When he did finally start it up it ran like crap. Someone recommended the sea foam so he tried it. Like Grandpa D, the thing smoked like a mother for a couple miles but then it ran smooth as ever after that.


----------



## cfarnwide

cfarnwide said:


> I have never used it myself either.


I take that back... I just put some in my wifes car this morning. I'll let you know if the engine blows! :wink:


----------



## Huge29

Fishrmn said:


> Great stuff!!! I use it my truck, car, jeep, outboard, gas auger, used to use it in my snowmobile. When the auger won't start, or run, I use it straight up, and it cleans the carb out in no time flat.
> 
> Fishrmn


I assume that the auger is a two-stroke; do you just mix the oil with the SF?


----------



## Grandpa D

Add the Sea Foam to a gallon can of gas and then just keep using the gas till it's gone.
I also use a fuel stabilizer in every gallon of gas that I use with all my 2 stroke engines.
You never know how long the fuel may stay in the equipment.


----------



## Packfish

Sea Foam goes in about every motor I own.


----------



## Huge29

Grandpa D said:


> Add the Sea Foam to a gallon can of gas and then just keep using the gas till it's gone.
> I also use a fuel stabilizer in every gallon of gas that I use with all my 2 stroke engines.
> You never know how long the fuel may stay in the equipment.


Good advice pappy!!


----------



## k2muskie

Man guys thanks so much for the input on this product...I'd never heard of it before.

now....



cfarnwide said:


> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used it myself either.
> 
> 
> 
> I take that back... I just put some in my wifes car this morning. I'll let you know if the engine blows! :wink:
Click to expand...

Well...what happened :?:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide

k2muskie said:


> Man guys thanks so much for the input on this product...I'd never heard of it before.
> 
> now....
> 
> 
> 
> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used it myself either.
> 
> 
> 
> I take that back... I just put some in my wifes car this morning. I'll let you know if the engine blows! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...what happened :?:
> 
> :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Well... believe it or not... The check engine light has been on for about 5000 miles. The OBD code reader kept saying it was the O2 sensor but it ran fine so we ignored it. Put the sea foam in at lunch and then on the way home I noticed the light was not on anymore. CRAZY!


----------



## k2muskie

cfarnwide said:


> Well... believe it or not... The check engine light has been on for about 5000 miles. The OBD code reader kept saying it was the O2 sensor but it ran fine so we ignored it. Put the sea foam in at lunch and then on the way home I noticed the light was not on anymore. CRAZY!


Well thanks my friend please keep us posted.

So I have a 40 gal tank sitting on a 1/4...yes, I know read the frick'n directions...but who read's "diiiiiiiiiiiiiirections" now-a-days (be honest) when you have folks who've used the product.

Now...Based on my "kicker's" symptoms orginal post (main running fine but of course we mainly troll) any takers on recommended gas to SF mixture ratio's (OBTW we use the highest mid grade..here in Utah 88) say to go to 1/2 tank.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide

k2muskie said:


> Well thanks my friend please keep us posted.


Still no codes!


----------



## LOAH

Okay I'm sold. 

I might be slightly retarded though, since I can't seem to find the part that says where I can get this stuff. :? 

Is it online ordering only or do they carry it in Napa and such?


----------



## .45

LOAH said:


> Okay I'm sold.
> 
> I might be slightly retarded though, since I can't seem to find the part that says where I can get this stuff. :?
> 
> Is it online ordering only or do they carry it in Napa and such?


Pay attention LOAH !!!

K2 , in the first post, said she bought a can at *CHECKER !!!* :roll:


----------



## LOAH

I knew that I overlooked it! Thanks.


----------



## k2muskie

We're planning on putting the whole can into the tank tomorrow based on what the directions said...yes I did read the directions. Going to put another 10-15 gallons of gas in so we shall see what happens. But from what all you've said...the worse there could be is a lot of smoke. 

Hey cfar...did your wifes car smoke after you added the SF???

:wink: :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide

k2muskie said:


> Hey cfar...did your wifes car smoke after you added the SF??? :wink: :wink:


Nope, not when added to the tank. (1 pint Sea Foam, 10 gallons gasoline)

From my understanding the sea foam will only make an engine smoke like a mother when injected directly to the air intake or carburetor. Thats what my buddy did when he resurrected his ranger with the SF.


----------



## k2muskie

cfarnwide said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cfar...did your wifes car smoke after you added the SF??? :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not when added to the tank. (1 pint Sea Foam, 10 gallons gasoline)
Click to expand...

Okie Dokie...thanks and have a great day and "Fathers Day" also cfar :wink: :wink: ...


----------



## k2muskie

I'm sold on Sea Foam...after running the kicker up in neutral for a few minutes and ran it trolling all day...in about 2 hours...I was getting the speed down to 1.5 MPH on the GPS roughness/sputtering was gone Wahooooooooo :!: :!: ...


----------



## k2muskie

fatbass said:


> My 9.9 kicker motor wouldn't start the last few times I fished (I stop at 10 pulls 'cause I'm too busy fighting wipers :roll: :wink: ) so I'm going to Seafoam the old POS and see if it helps. I'll report back this weekend.


Well...did you get the "POS" kicker going :?: :?:

Just dumped the whole can into the tank and put 10 gallons of 88 in.

When I ran the engine up for a few minutes had this black stuffage come out the exhaust and into the water not a lot but it definitely was gunk. OMG...I hope the environmentalist don't have access to this site. :shock: :mrgreen:

The kicker ran like it was brand new getting down to very low speeds...I had to even turn around to see if it was in fact running. 



cfarnwide said:


> Still no codes!


I'm assuming (hate that word) "still no codes"..... :?:
:wink: :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide

*Still* running fine!


----------



## Fishrmn

There is an aerosol version of Sea Foam. It is called Deep Creep. I spray it into the air intake on stubborn motors. Like I said, my auger once ran for several minutes of straight Sea Foam. The gas line was disconnected, it was running on the Deep Creep that I kept spraying into the intake.

Fishrmn


----------



## k2muskie

fatbass said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 9.9 kicker motor wouldn't start the last few times I fished (I stop at 10 pulls 'cause I'm too busy fighting wipers :roll: :wink: ) so I'm going to Seafoam the old POS and see if it helps. I'll report back this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> *Well...did you get the "POS" kicker going *:?: :?:
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping you wouldn't ask. I kinda boneheaded one there.
> 
> Last Friday before I put the boat in, I pulled the plugs on the 1976(!) Evinrude and poured a tablespoon of straight seafoam into each cylinder and buttoned her back up. I poured the rest of the bottle directly into the 3 and a half gallons of premix I've been trying to burn since April (I think the SeaFoam will rejuvenate that old gas but this next weekend will tell). We got out and started trolling behind the 50 horse main and I lowered the kicker, attached the steering arm, pulled the choke, rolled the throttle open and pulled the starter rope. Sputter! (I just know that if I can get the kicker to fire it will draw more Seafoamed fuel into the carb and all will be right again)...Pulled the rope again and sputter, sputter, sputter, stop. That's when I realized I had FORGOTTEN TO ATTACH THE FUEL HOSE! O|*
> I attached the hose and pressurized the bulb and pulled about 10 more times. Nothing! /**|**\
> 
> So I bought another can and will pour a tablespoon into each cylinder again before I launch and try again, this time with the fuel hose attached. _(O)_
> 
> I'll let you know how that goes. :?
Click to expand...

Well.......... inquiring minds want to know :mrgreen: ...did you get the kicker go'n.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie

fatbass said:


> Not yet. It fires but I seem to have a fuel delivery problem. I have to try new gas fittings first. The spark is weak as well. I just need to get a shop manual and get greasy. :lol:
> I still have the electric for slow cruising and casting and the 50 horse tachs at 1050 to hit 3 mph for trolling. I'll burn 4 gallons of fuel in a day of trolling with the big motor. I did add another can of SeaFoam to the main gas tank and the big motor runs smoother than ever. I will add a can with every other fill-up.


Well, my inquiring mind still wants to know if you got the POS kicker going.

Our kicker is running just fine now with this "Sea Foam" product I never heard of before. :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie

*Another successful "Sea Foam" story:*

When something works I like to let folks know about it...so during the usual work chit chatting I've told my story about this Sea Foam stuff and how it fixed up our outboard kicker motor... 

A few weeks later a co-worker was having some body work done to her car...on the way to the shop her "check engine" light came on. 

The body shop had a regular auto mechanic who told her it was the O2 sensor and for an additional $200 he could fix it. (probably would just add a can of Sea Foam anyway is what she's think'n)

So she stopped by Checker picked up a can of Sea Foam for around $7...put it in the car...car sat overnight and the next day on her way to work the light was still on but within a half mile the light went out. :mrgreen:

Cfarnwide hows your wife's car running...light still off???

Chatted with Fatbass and his kicker motor has a few more issues than Sea Foam can fix. 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29

k2muskie said:


> Chatted with Fatbass and his kicker motor has a few more issues than Sea Foam can fix.
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Fatbass just sent me the following pic; I think Seafoam will do it once he can get to the tank filler; too much of that home made lager last week:









:lol: :lol: sorry I am just that bored right now.


----------



## cfarnwide

k2muskie said:


> *Another successful "Sea Foam" story:*
> 
> Cfarnwide hows your wife's car running...light still off???


Still running great.


----------



## k2muskie

fatbass said:


> Would anyone know the cheapest place to buy new OMC style fuel line valves in the South Ogden area? I'd rather avoid Petersen Marine/ Riverdale road.


Ohhhhh how we hear you about Petersen Marine. Try Dicks in Clearfield 825-2173 and the only other place we trust (a drive though) is Lee's Marine in Hyrum 435-245-7727.

Glad you got the kicker going... :wink: :wink:


----------



## plottrunner

K2 i have a question..... Can you use this stuff on 2 strokes?............. I have a 20hp merc that is running like crap and i think its a fuel problem (cuts out when you open it up).


----------



## Huge29

plottrunner said:


> K2 i have a question..... Can you use this stuff on 2 strokes?............. I have a 20hp merc that is running like crap and i think its a fuel problem (cuts out when you open it up).


yes, you can. http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGasSmall.htm


----------



## k2muskie

plottrunner said:


> K2 i have a question..... Can you use this stuff on 2 strokes?............. I have a 20hp merc that is running like crap and i think its a fuel problem (cuts out when you open it up).


Hey plottrunner...did you try the Sea Foam? If so how is the 20hp Merc doing??

Like Huge29 says this stuff can be used for anytype of motor.

Hey Fatbass did you get the fuel line valves?

:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie

Bump...those of you get'n the motor powered water toys out of hibernation...strongly recommend a dose of this stuffage if you didn't use it prepping the water toys for 'winter' hibernation... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huntoholic

k2muskie said:


> Bump...those of you get'n the motor powered water toys out of hibernation...strongly recommend a dose of this stuffage if you didn't use it prepping the water toys for 'winter' hibernation... :wink: :wink:


Thanks for bring this back. I've got a couple of motors that might just benefit and I missed this thread last year.

Thanks again.


----------



## k2muskie

:O--O--O: 

Get'n to be that time to breakout the various equipment be it a boat, lawn manicure equipment or putting up those gas ice augers/sleds. This stuff is great and the other fuel stuffage can't compare. :wink: :wink:


----------



## cklspencer

K2 thanks for the bump on this thread. I will have to get some and try it in one of are wheelers and see how it works.


----------



## wyoguy

In muskies link there is a spray kind and kind that goes in tank. Is one better that the other? My kicker has the same issues.


----------



## Fishrmn

Use the spray (Deep Creep) as starter fluid, or carburetor cleaner. Even as a lube. Sea Foam in liquid form can be used as a fuel additive, or added to oil.

Fishrmn


----------



## wyoguy

Thankyou for the info, have to try it out. Good fishin'


----------



## k2muskie

wyoguy said:


> In muskies link there is a spray kind and kind that goes in tank. Is one better that the other? My kicker has the same issues.


Welcome to UWN wyoguy enjoy and a great site but hey thats just me.

Anyhoo....

We have a 40 gal tank that both the kicker (9.9) and main (150) run off and we will put one can straight up into the tank and filler it up. When the kicker is running rough we'll run the kicker in idle up and back and see the gunk leave a yuk trail out the exhaust on the water surface. Worked great for us cleaning out the kicker as we use the main to get from point A to B and we run the kicker non-stop trolling for at times almost 7-8 hours. Really cleaned the kicker out. Never any problems with the main except for the fuel switch going out but that was covered under the Merc Verado 5-yr warranty we got when we purchased das boat. :wink: :wink:


----------



## brookieguy1

Good stuff for sure. My dog got it's tail cut off on an old irrigation pipe. I put some on the end of it's tail and it grew a new dog!


----------



## kochanut

any big differance when adding this stuff to a 2 stroke, and than a 4 stroke? i read this entrie thread and you guys have my interest peeked. thanks!


----------



## huntducksordietrying

One thing I'd like to add to this thread is that if you use the spray kind "Deep Creep", you are not fully cleaning the carb, you are getting the butterflies, reeds on a two stroke, and the valves on a 4 stroke. You are also cleaning and lubing your upper cylinder. To clean the in side of your carb you will want to use the fuel additive "Sea Foam". This will get to you're fuel pump, your needle and seat, your jets and all the fun inerts of your carb. The spray is also good for an end of season maintenance. Just spray the carb/carbs as its running then shut it off while still spraying. It is truly an awesome product and I recommend using both the spray and the fuel additive for a full engine cleaning in any two stroke, four stroke, or diesel engine.


----------



## kochanut

i dumped a bottle in my truck last night, so far i havent noticed anything.... i put a bottle in my boat, ill let you know when i get back from powell if i notice anything


----------



## Packfish

kochanut said:


> i dumped a bottle in my truck last night, so far i havent noticed anything.... i put a bottle in my boat, ill let you know when i get back from powell if i notice anything


 Read the instructions and put it down the vaccum hose . let it sit - then start the truck- if it's an old truck the neighbors will think your house is burning down.


----------



## Moostickles

Packfish said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dumped a bottle in my truck last night, so far i havent noticed anything.... i put a bottle in my boat, ill let you know when i get back from powell if i notice anything
> 
> 
> 
> Read the instructions and put it down the vaccum hose . let it sit - then start the truck- if it's an old truck the neighbors will think your house is burning down.
Click to expand...

 Haha, did that one last night. The neighbors came running out of the house thinking my old jeep was on fire. It was quite the smoke cloud. Needless to say, HUGE improvement on the engine performance once it all cleared.


----------



## Briar Patch

Noticed they have SeaFoam at WalMart as well. 'Bout $9 a can.


----------



## flyfisher117

just bought a can of it a couple weeks ago. time to start pulling the fourwheelers and dirt bikes out ill mix it in the gas and the crank case oil and report back and tell you what my results are

but at 10 bucks a can it must be pretty dang good


----------



## cfarnwide

flyfisher117 said:


> but at 10 bucks a can it must be pretty dang good


It is... A couple weeks ago the check engine light came on again in my wifes car. The OBD reader said O2 sensor. If you go back to the first page in this thread it has been 2 years since putting the Sea Foam in. Well, I was feeling broke and choked on the $10 price tag and bought the lucas fuel additive. I ran through the whole tank and nothing. The next fill up I unlocked the wallet and bought a can of Sea Foam. Within 30 miles the check engine light was gone and no codes... Yeah, its worth $10.


----------

